# Chumley



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

OK, WE BOUGHT THIS BIRD LAST SUMMER. THE SELLER TOLD US HE WAS A HE. WE HAVEN'T HAD A MATE FOR HIM BUT WE WERE PLANNING TO GET HIM A FEMALE SOON. BUT AFTER ONE OF MY HENS DIED, HER MATE (HENRY) BEGAN BILLING CHUMLEY AND COOING FOR HIM.. OR HER? WE NEED AN ANSWER BEFORE TOMORROW BECAUSE WE WERE GOING TO GET MATES FOR OUR LONELY MALES. DOSE ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TELL BY A PICTURE?
HOW SHOULD A MALE/FEMALE FEEL ON THE UNDERSIDE?

I CAN'T POST A PICTURE HERE, BUT I HAVE A SEPARATE ALBUM ON MY PROFILE YOU CAN LOOK AT. TITLED CHUMLEY.

I'M KIND OF AMBARRASED TO ASK YALL ABOUT THIS. I SHOULD BE ABE TO TELL FOR SURE WHAT IT IS, BUT THIS ONES HARD!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

No one can tell "for sure" unless they already KNOW for sure what sex the bird is. 
I'm absolutely no good a guessing sexes by looking at pictures, so I won't even try.
If you are buying hens, then there should be no problem. Either Chumley is a cock and will fall for one of the hens OR Chumley is a hen and will STILL fall for one of the new hens if she has no other choice.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't tell from pictures either, but if it is 6months-1yr and hasn't laid an egg, I'd say male.

Even if you pick up an extra hen, that should NOT cause a problem...just having extra males.

-Hilly


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

we have not found an egg, but we haven't had a mate for it either. don;t know how old it is. we want to have an even three pairs, so we want to be sure. does anyone knnow how to tell by feeling?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

They will lay an egg without an mate...it does not require ne. A summmer to another summmer should be about a year...I'd say male, because of no egg. 

I know on parrots we feel the vent, how wide is how you decide, but I have never done this on a pigeon or know how wide it should be.

-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

um about the egg thing, they don't always lay eggs without a mate.,they are not like chickens... mating stimulates the egg laying...I have had single hens not lay because they were single...so that is not an idicator it is a cock bird, I would say if she is billing with the other that you know is a male then it sounds like a hen to me....10 days you may have some eggs and then you would know for sure. there is no way to tell.....some feel the vent bones, if they are close together could be a male, wider apart..could be a hen...but nothing is 100% except egg laying...then you know


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a hen to me. The pelvic bones have a space between them usually wide enough to fit your finger through. Cocks' are usually touching or tight enough to where they won't move. The hens' are fairly flexible.


----------

